# live edge console table build



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

ok all...
this will be my first---in many categories...first live edge, first attempt at mortise/tenon, dutchman/butterfly joints and I'm sure first at finishing in the manner I will (which I have no clue yet...lol) so I guess I'll post pics as I go, and if you want you can check them out...I have no experience at this so, if I am making a huge mistake, stop me...just don't be too harsh---I am sensitive hehe:laughing: 
plan is to make a narrow live edge cherry table with walnut dutchman and a walnut base (nortise and tenon)
first few pics are just of the slab cut to size and bark removal (boring, but I had to start somewhere)
thx
james


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

I love live edge work. I just completed my first, a whisky cabinet with a live edge base. I'll be watching this thread! I have a slab of cherry that I want to make a console table out of as well. 

How did you go about removing the bark? 

When I did the cabinet, I used a chisel and then sanded down. However, as I removed the bark, I had a pretty severe allergic reaction to the molds/spores/whatever in the bark. Had to use a respirator even though I was just chiseling off bark.


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

I used a chisel to get rid of the bark...yesterday I went about it slowly and methodically and made a mess...this morning I came in--put the chisel right at the sapwood line and used a hammer...it came off in no time...then just used a ROS to get the rest...now onto the Dutchman...anyone out there have a few tips...
i have included pics...I cut them out with band-saw and cleaned them up with a file and sand paper...I have read some threads on here and decided that non-template Dutchmen is my style---each one has their own unique place and shape...tafn
James


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

+1 on the Dutchman being custom made into different sizes. I believe the jig is to symmetrical in size, taking away from handmade look. 
Yours look good.


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

*dutchmen/man*

do i need to clean out the crack it the wood or do i just put in the Dutchman...also do i clamp it together or leave it as is and only use them to keep the crack from expanding? any help would be appreciated!!
James


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

JDMeek2020 said:


> do i need to clean out the crack it the wood or do i just put in the Dutchman...also do i clamp it together or leave it as is and only use them to keep the crack from expanding? any help would be appreciated!!
> James


What do you mean clean out the crack? More than Likely you won't be able to clamp the check. That's the reason for the bowties.


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

I guess I meant make the crack more uniform but as soon as I typed it I realized it didn't make sense...I am just hoping the wood doesn't split out around the Dutchman outlines...more pics coming soon
also...does anyone have an epoxy that they suggest to fill in void space or should i just leave it empty space?
james


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

James I'd leave the check alone. Adding the bowties will help stabilize the checked areas. As far as epoxy goes I don't have much experience with that, but I'd go with a two part epoxy. 
Other may chime in.


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

*update*

well...I am not sure how this is going...the pics make it look bad..I am pretty sure once sanded it will look better...ugh...:furious: the wood in the middle just kept coming loose --- but..we shall see --- I am not sanding until all the dutchmen are in---who am i kidding---I'm not gonna waste my time if this one looks like poo poo...pics tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

It looks fine. Don't beat yourself up just yet. Your not finished. Let it dry, then sand them down. 
I'm sure they be fine after sanding. Did you epoxy the bowties in?


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

no i used wood glue and tried to find as much of the cherry saw dust/smal bits to make a wood filler...don't think it worked...the dutchmen is sticking out a bit which is good (according to my research on this site and others) i think I need to sharpen the chisels...also wondering if a dremmel tool/cutter might be a wise choice albeit not as authentic


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You want them proud of the top. I'd let them dry then sand them flat to the top. 
Don't worry, your doing fine. Looks good.


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

Disaster!!! All that wood was on the, not so stable side-- and it blew right out --the rest of it is stable and solid. Should in chalk this up as a loss or cut that whole end off?? I am not a happy camper... Suggestions needed and welcomed


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

JDMeek2020 said:


> Disaster!!! All that wood was on the, not so stable side-- and it blew right out --the rest of it is stable and solid. Should in chalk this up as a loss or cut that whole end off?? I am not a happy camper... Suggestions needed and welcomed


Oh my lord!!!!! What the heck just happened? 
It was looking so good. I'm in shock right now. 
How did it just open up like that over night? I need to think about this for a minute. I'm confused.


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

I think the wood was rotten. It was a long shot. Now I'm thinking of making some cuts and creating some sort of triangular wedge inlay with the tip leading right to the Dutchman


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

It doesn't look rotten to me. Where is this piece being stored at? In the heat? Cold? Or outside?
Cherry tends to move quite a bit with the temp. 
Was this piece freshly milled before you started working with it?


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Get it solidly backed and epoxy it. 
It holds even rot solid. I just used it on burnt char that was coming off in my hands, and now it's locked up solid. Then you can after a time coat with a waterbased poly to get the sheen you like.
Make sure your moisture content is acceptable before doing anything, however. 10% or <.


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

@Dominick- it is being stored inside...no major temp variations...the wood was at approx 10-11 moisture content...the wood that blew out, the dark brown colored in the pics was very loose to begin with and turned to dust---it was so loose that as I was chiseling the Dutchman it pretty much fell right out, I pushed down on it with very little force and the rest of it came out...so the check didn't open up any wider overnight...

Da-Aardvark- I have never used epoxy before-- do you have a kind that you suggest...I am still thinking of inlaying a solid piece of a contrasting colored wood...
I just don't want to waste my time and money (although I guess i am learning as I go so it is not a total waste)


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

JD, I wasn't aware the piece on the end was that brittle. That changes everything at this point. Without actually seeing it in person or touching it. It's hard to say. Maybe clean off the loose stuff, then let it sit around a little longer before adding more bowties.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Man just roll with the gap, let the gap, the natural edged gap be part of the top just as the live edge is. There are no "rules" on how it should look, go run with it.

And in the end, after you are done and you dont like it, it was a great practice piece for the next time.


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

*day got better*

well the day started off pretty bad but --- long story short---I asked our wood supplier last month for off cuts (under 12") that I could use to make different small things and/or glue up for wine stopper blanks and he gave us a box filled with goodies...today I received this!!!! with a message saying Merry Christmas...that board on top is Sapele approx- 5/4 - 6/4 thick!!!!  not sure what the rest is besides one labeled Doug Fir!!!


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

What a nice surprise, congrats on the Christmas present. Looks like some great wood.


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

So I have decided to just clean up the nasty wood and just ride the wave and leave the void...I went super size on the remaining two Dutchman...in have a feeling it might turn out ok...I hope!


----------



## crazytiki (Jan 25, 2011)

JDMeek2020 said:


> So I have decided to just clean up the nasty wood and just ride the wave and leave the void...I went super size on the remaining two Dutchman...in have a feeling it might turn out ok...I hope!



I think it is going to look cool with the large dutchman and the large open space.:thumbsup:


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks...I hope so! So far 3 in an 1 to go... Then ..? I guess I should build a base for it... Pretty soon I'll be askin y'all about what kind of finish to put on it...I've never worked with cherry wood


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

looks interesting


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

interesting bad or interseting good...or just -- interesting lol...:laughing:


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

Update---had a few more setbacks but it looks better than I thought -- I had to supersize the last two Dutchmen --- thinking I'll make the table base out of Walnut to match the bowties


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice recovery!!!!
Looks good.


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

nice recovery for sure! i think it looks cool, it'll clean up real nice when you finish it. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

*i'm back*

ok...sorry for delay...been able to work on this in only small increments...here it is assembled and one coat of BOL on it.. (that stuff smells horrible and in case you didn't believe it ---it is combustible) 

hope it looks ok...i'm ready to finish it and move on---any one have some ideas ?? i was thinking another coat of oil and some briwax...should I do a coat between those two? do I need to??
also what do you think of the "open dutchmen" concept (that was forced upon me?? ) pics coming soon... (as in when my phone uploads them)

thanks


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry first update post should have read BLO not Bol and also do I need a coat of lacquer between oil and wax??


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Awesome, and sorry no clue about the laquer... Btw if you have afire pit outside save your towels that are Blo soaked they make excellent starter:thumbsup:


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

cool. I don't mind the open dutchman concept you have there. i mean i could honestly go either way on it but it doesn't bother me. looks cohesive overall. i wish the base the top is sitting on was a bit smaller / slightly less visable but you DONE!! Project complete - minus if you do some more finishing but it's pretty much all done so go relax for a bit and get ready for the next project!! =) Nice job


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I was wondering about this. 
I'm glad you finished it. It looks very nice. 
I would of like to see some kind of stretcher in between to help with racking, but none the less it's well done.


----------



## gimmodog (Feb 3, 2013)

how about cutting out all the bad stuff and shape it out for a large bowtie cut from a different species of wood. Would ad contrast and have bowties within a bowtie, just a thought! Either way it is gonna look nice.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice job, love the keys. I have to agree with Dominik and say a stretcher would do wonders for the strength. A wedged trough mortice and tenon would go well with the style I think.


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

*stretcher*

Yeah... I thought about adding a stretcher---after I attached the legs...now I am not sure how i would do it...
I had originally wanted to use tapered legs but the one end of the top is so narrow i feared it wouldn't be stable enough--- I am giving my self a B as a grade..not bad for my first time...problem is I work approx 65 hrs a week and the wood-shop is not at my home for my weekend time...but I am slowly assembling pieces for my garage shop...thanks for the comments and suggestions...I would really like to get good at this stuff...practice makes perfect
James


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

JDMeek2020 said:


> Yeah... I thought about adding a stretcher---after I attached the legs...now I am not sure how i would do it...
> I had originally wanted to use tapered legs but the one end of the top is so narrow i feared it wouldn't be stable enough--- I am giving my self a B as a grade..not bad for my first time...problem is I work approx 65 hrs a week and the wood-shop is not at my home for my weekend time...but I am slowly assembling pieces for my garage shop...thanks for the comments and suggestions...I would really like to get good at this stuff...practice makes perfect
> James


What would look really cool is if you made the ends of the stretcher a bowtie that went threw the bowties on the legs. 
I think that would look nice.


----------

